# guess what to day is..



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

...IT'S MY BIRTHDAY....I WILL ACCEPT CASH GIFTS SO I CAN BUY A NEW FURNACE FOR MY HOME!:laughing:


----------



## bigbird (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a used one if you want it.
Happy birthday greek warrior.:yes:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

bigbird said:


> I have a used one if you want it.
> Happy birthday greek warrior.:yes:


Got an old Bryant ...want a modulating Nordyne.


----------



## bigbird (Dec 3, 2009)

I got a brynt in my house now.
I wouldn`t touch a nordyn after they refuse to pay me a $1800.00 warranty on a 2 month packaged HP. PISS ON THEM:furious:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

bigbird said:


> I got a brynt in my house now.
> I wouldn`t touch a nordyn after they refuse to pay me a $1800.00 warranty on a 2 month packaged HP. PISS ON THEM:furious:


I'd be Pissed too.

Try getting a training seminar invite unless your selling $300k of product.:furious:

_ I'm cobbling together _the tech info I need from a bunch of other Nordyne guys from across the country.

What does it say when a wholesaler will sell you the unit but won't give you the training to fully understand.

Had to do the same thing with the G6 95% 2stg VS furnaces. Sold one and jumped in with both feet. And there were issues that arose were not in the install and tech manuals.

Had to do a lot of trail and error learning to get a decent grasp of the way the unit acted.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy belated B-Day I Personaly like the Trane equipment. Nothing against the others just what I am used to.


----------



## dilky (Nov 26, 2009)

hey pal your smarter than those wholesalers read read read and dont sell yourself short then you get to apply it not sell it remember they need you more than you need them you have us brother.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

dilky said:


> hey pal your smarter than those wholesalers read read read and dont sell yourself short then you get to apply it not sell it remember they need you more than you need them you have us brother.


Yeah, they need contractors but in recent years the shift in the wholesale supply market has been to cater to the the largest volume dealers.

I have heard plenty of supply houses deny they treat the smaller accounts any differently than they do their largest ones.

I carry a copy of the monthly RSES magazine and a copy of the HVAC News that carry an article forewarning the smaller contractor to be prepared for i a change in the amount we will pay for stock and even warned that the smaller contractors might not be met with less enthusiasm.

I was be given a hard time on ordering an out of stock item and the wholesaler would not special order on for me. Said I had to wait til they put in their weekly order and I'd have to wait.

This is the sam company that one year earlier would overnighted the part for me as long as I picked up the fright charge.

The relevance of the article I mentioned earlier was that during a national suppliers convention the key note speaker's subject how to combat the Big Box Companies was to concentrate on the highest dollar volume accounts and give them all the perks and special consideration. 

And the smaller accounts were to receive a reduced level of service and pay higher margins on equipment and stock.

I have never flipped the articles on any supplier yet but they know the area contractors have read the article and know what's going on.

There are so many small accounts around here that the suppliers have no problem telling a contractor to go some place else cause the supplier knows the other suppliers in the area will give the contractor no better consideration.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

At the first sign of such treatment from a supplier, I would immediately begin looking elsewhere, even if that meant stocking more inventory of commonly used repair parts and materials purchased through other out of town or online suppliers. 

 The way I see it is, if they’re not interested in helping me keep my doors open, I'm not interested in helping them keep theirs open. At all!! :no:
 Don’t forget, regardless of how you may feel about it right now, you can always buy your equipment at the big box stores. 
 One thing is for sure, the big boxes are in business for business and I have no doubt that you will find that they will be more than happy to capitalize on this new found strategy of supplier ineptitude by increasing their product inventory and offerings as well as expanding repair parts availability at even better prices. 

 If this new national supplier sales strategy turns out to be true, I think that it will be the final straw that will bring small contractors into the fold of the big box stores in droves.

BTW: Happy Birthday :happybday:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

DuMass said:


> At the first sign of such treatment from a supplier, I would immediately begin looking elsewhere, even if that meant stocking more inventory of commonly used repair parts and materials purchased through other out of town or online suppliers.
> 
> The way I see it is, if they’re not interested in helping me keep my doors open, I'm not interested in helping them keep theirs open. At all!! :no:
> Don’t forget, regardless of how you may feel about it right now, you can always buy your equipment at the big box stores.
> ...


Around here the Big Box stores use a dedicated dealer network. If they didn't there would an hvac contractor riot.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Around here the Big Box stores use a dedicated dealer network. If they didn't there would an hvac contractor riot.


 That’s exactly my point. If enough contractors get the shaft from their current supply houses, the trade attitude will change and the big box stores will gladly open the floodgates to bring in all those unhappy contractors, dealer network be damned.
As I recall, one of these places already did this with Goodman, but backed off because of industry backlash. What do you think will happen when that backlash disappears because contractors are sick of being pissed on by their regular suppliers? No more riots.
Right now the thought may make some guys cringe, but if their current supplier starts treating them like a doormat, it won’t take long for them to have a change of heart.

BTW, as far as I know, Home Depot still owns 11% of HD Supply with additional future options.
You can buy several Goodman, York, Trane, Rheem and GE brands of condensers, packaged units, heat pumps, PTACS, air handlers, furnaces, repair parts as well as refrigerants and HVAC supplies outright through them. It’s been that way for many years already.
Even if more expensive, I would gladly buy there before I buy anything at a supplier that attempts to treat me like dirt. There are always other options when it comes to spending my money.


----------

